# Where to buy coarse sponge?



## Sacha (3 Feb 2015)

I want some coarse sponge for my filter (Eheim Pro 600). The only one they sell is for the pre- filter tray, so it has that big cut- out bit in the middle. I have that sponge, but I also want to put some sponge in the bottom tray. Can I buy a big sheet of coarse sponge somewhere and cut round the edges? Which is the best sponge to use, and where can I buy it?
Thanks.

Edit: If I hear the words "pot scrubbers" again I'm going to go insane.


----------



## Crossocheilus (3 Feb 2015)

My local Maidenhead Aquatics has a large pond section with various blocks and sheets of sponge. So any pond shop should be able to provide coarse sponge in bulk, or you can just buy some on the internet.


----------



## tim (3 Feb 2015)

Pot scrubbers are a good substitute for coarse sponge  sorry couldn't resist that one


----------



## naughtymoose (3 Feb 2015)

Thanks Tim! Well nudged!  I can use those over my inlet baskets if the suction is too strong for shrimp and little fishes when I set up my new tank. Might have to find some black ones though. I wonder if there is an on-line Goth kitchen-supplies company...


----------



## Edvet (4 Feb 2015)

Pond supplies can have usefull things. And i bet you can find foam on the internet.
http://www.aquaristikschneider.de/Filterschaumstoff/Filterpatronen.html
http://www.emw.de/en/home.html


----------



## Sacha (4 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. I was just wondering if there was any particular sponge that was better suited to aquarium use. I saw a video from Tyne Valley Aquatics and the guy was using a sponge that had lots of indentations on the underside, he said that helped to collect debris.


----------



## ian_m (4 Feb 2015)

Bought both sponge and filter floss from here for my Juwel internal filter, years ago. The pieces of foam I cut are still going years later, just rinse out at water change time and I am finally getting to the end of the monster sheet of floss I bought.
http://www.finest-filters.co.uk/

Cutting the foam neatly is hard, but doable. You get a much better finish of you soak the sheet of foam in water, freeze it and then cut with a saw. Nice clean edge.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Feb 2015)

Hi all, 





Edvet said:


> Pond supplies can have usefull things.


 I buy the PPI10 & PPI20 sponge sheets and 12" x 4" x 4" drilled blocks (black foam, PPI20) from "Koi" places as well.  Have a look here: <"Sponge over filter intake">.

I haven't bought any for a while (but I've almost run out). Last foam sheets I bought I got from here <"Filter Foams Brushes ....."> (green foam PPI10).

If you want to buy a large amount  <"Aquaristic.net"> might be an option (blue, Poret type foam, all PPI values).

cheers Darrel


----------

